# Dudley is not amused!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley did not look very amused when I bathed him to get rid of the stinky pilchard sauce on his head! (don't ask!!).









Later on, nice and dry.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

I love my cockapoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh nice and clean and cuddly....Lady had a big bath yesterday too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

bless him, he does look a tad fed up in the wet photo. Looking all smart in the next one.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

haha he doesn't look like a fan of being wet!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Dudley, obviously getting wet through is not top of his list, but it sounds like pilchard sauce is


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is so cute  I love his little face!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

awe bless him....smart looking young man


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think Dudley was actually putting the face on for the camera, as he seemed to quite enjoy the cool down really - the sad thing is he didn't even get any pilchards - just a bit of the sauce that had spilled down a door!, i'll have to treat him to some soon.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Those eyes just say "how could you?". He looks fab when dry.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't you just love that cross frown? I get that everytime I do something Madmoiselle Izzy does not agree with! Your poo is very pretty and looks adorable in the dry picture.


----------

